# A Day at the East Broad Top



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Spent the day at the EB.T. It was the Ragtime Festival Weekend, so in addition to trains I got some cool background music. Enjoy!

East Broad Top & Ragtime Festival 

Scott


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Good stuff. And it is in HD and can be played full screen !!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot that the ragtime festival was this weekend... bummer. Thanks for the vid!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you been to the West Broad Top ?


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

It is a crime that the 814 area code is so far away from the 813 area code! What a wonderful video, music and sounds of steam!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you been to the West Broad Top 
Marty, 

The west side of the Broad Top Mountain was served by a standard gauge railroad, the Huntingdon & Broad Top RR, of little interest to us narrow fans.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice. The music adds a nice touch. 

While the H&BT has little interest to narrow gauge fans, it's a neat shortline for standard gauge aficionados. "When" Aristo-Craft comes out with their 2-8-0, you'll be well on your way to modeling it. They ran two--one of which survives today. (Coincidentally, spending a great deal of time on the Livonia, Avon, & Lakeville RR, which runs right behind my old place in Avon. I used to have a postcard of it running through town. Don't know what happened to it. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice video -- a beautiful loco and good music! 

Why does the lettering on the loco look yellow in close up shots near the beginning of the video, and red the rest of the time??


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Why does the lettering on the loco look yellow in close up shots near the beginning of the video, and red the rest of the time?? 
It's actually orange, so I think you're seeing what the camera decided was the right color for the light.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Why does the lettering on the loco look yellow in close up shots near the beginning of the video, and red the rest of the time?? 
It's actually orange, so I think you're seeing what the camera decided was the right color for the light.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Kevin: just htought you'd like to know.. I found the engine.

When you mentioned that it had been an H&BT engine, I thought I knew what had happened.. w quick check at wikipedia confirmed what I'd been told:


"H&BTM's only surviving locomotive is number 38, a 1929 Baldwin Locomotive Works 2-8-0. After the H&BTM closed, this locomotive was sold to the Rail City Historical Museum in Sandy Creek, New York. Railway Post Office car 5436, coach 27, caboose 17, and various pieces of tools and other hardware were also acquired and preserved by the museum. Locomotive 38 would later be sold to the Livonia, Avon and Lakeville Railroad, which restored it to service, and finally, Sloan Cornell of the Gettysburg Railroad. The locomotive was transferred to Cornell's Knox and Kane Railroad at Marienville, Pennsylvania in the 1980s. After it was removed from tourist service in the 1990s, 38 was stored at the Marienville enginehouse, where it received a new tender and H&BT lettering. After the K&K ceased tourist operations, it was moved to Kane, Pennsylvania and stored inside the railroad's expanded enginehouse. However, that structure was burnt in an arson-related fire on March 16, 2008, damaging 38 in the process. The locomotive was sold at auction to the owner of the Everett Railroad on October 10, 2008"


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I may very well have ridden behind that loco on the K& K then! WOW! Neat! Heck when I was a kid my grandparetns took me to ride on the LA&L too! I amy have ridden behind it twice! Still a shame between the tornado that took the Kinzua Viaduct and the arson at the engine house. 

Chas


----------

